# Concerns about cardinal tetra



## NovusCivis (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi everyone!

New fish person here so apologies in advance if I'm being paranoid, but I'm having a few concerns about one of my cardinal tetras. I have a group of 7 of them in a 10 gallon tank that I started about a month ago - the tetras were added after about 2 weeks of cycling. The water chemistry has been stable and with low nitrates, appropriate pH and temperature so far which is encouraging, and most of the group has been eating and adapting well to the tank. One of them hasn't though and is significantly smaller than the rest - it also consistently hides in a corner of the tank away from its school, and I'm not sure how much food it's been getting because its schoolmates are significantly larger than it. I've attached pictures here and here for reference. It doesn't seem to have any obvious signs of illness as far as I can tell, and seems active and alert. Should I be concerned? I have a small quarantine tank ready to go just in case but didn't want to pull the plug and separate it/stress it out too much unless there was a good reason. Thanks again for your attention!


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Would you be able to give specifics about your water parameters?
Hardness and alkalinity would be good parameters to have as well to see if it's a water thing that's messing with him.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this might seem insensitive, BUT, my impression is that this specific fish has either an internal infection/parasite. I would remove it from your current population and destroy the fish. This fish will succumb to its illness as internal infections/pathogens are extremely difficult to diagnose/treat. 

As a side note, the government has recently banned antibiotic meds (for fish) being sold in pet stores. The fish can be humanely euthanized by using clove oil, freezing, and several other methods.

JMHO.

Stuart




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Cardinals are schooling fish. Separating from the group almost always means trouble. Only exception is when or if they are laying eggs but that is usually being accompanied by another ( mate ). Solution is separate it until such time or just ......


----------



## NovusCivis (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for the responses everyone!



Otocinclus said:


> Would you be able to give specifics about your water parameters?
> Hardness and alkalinity would be good parameters to have as well to see if it's a water thing that's messing with him.


I only have what the commercial 'EasyStrips' can tell me, unfortunately: as of this morning it was at 20 ppm nitrates, ~0 ppm nitrites, between ~25 ppm hardness, 0 ppm chlorine ~0 ppm alkalinity, a pH of 6.2 and water temperature of 24 deg Celsius.



Rjjm said:


> Cardinals are schooling fish. Separating from the group almost always means trouble. Only exception is when or if they are laying eggs but that is usually being accompanied by another ( mate ). Solution is separate it until such time or just ......


That was my thought too. It was back to schooling and ate a bit today which hopefully is a good sign, but I think I might transfer it to the quarantine tank just in case.



CRS Fan said:


> I know this might seem insensitive, BUT, my impression is that this specific fish has either an internal infection/parasite. I would remove it from your current population and destroy the fish. This fish will succumb to its illness as internal infections/pathogens are extremely difficult to diagnose/treat.
> 
> As a side note, the government has recently banned antibiotic meds (for fish) being sold in pet stores. The fish can be humanely euthanized by using clove oil, freezing, and several other methods.
> 
> ...


Not insensitive at all, it's exactly what I wanted to find out! That's good to know RE the euthanization methods - I'm hoping it's something benign but I also recognize these things happen too.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with Stu. it will be or is getting picked on as it is hiding and odds are its weak to survive.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

It's also possible the fish has neon tetra disease, in which case you want to isolate ASAP. Then probably consider euthanization as there is no cure.


----------

